# Apple Pay/orange bank



## alexybscd (20 Mars 2018)

Hey ! J’ai juste une question concernant la correspondance orange bank/Apple Pay.

J’ai installé la carte virtuelle orange bank depuis l’app mais j’ai l’impression qu’elle a du mal à faire la relation avec mon compte. 

En re-essayant de rentrer directement la carte physique manuellement dans wallet, un message apparaît comme quoi ‘la banque n’est pas encore enregistrée par le service Apple Pay’.

Si quelqu’un a une solution je suis preneur ! Merci [emoji846]


----------

